#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Factors to consider while selecting the target audience for your Ads!

## Bhavya

In advertising, a target audience is a particular group of consumers within the fixed target market. 
They usually identified as the recipients or targets for the specific advertisement.

While choosing your target audience you have to consider these below factors.


AgeProfessionals (working class)Home Makers/Retired (Non-working class)Social and economic statusSpecific regionCommunity and religionBuying capacityGender


Guys, If you know any other factors add them here!

----------


## Moana

> In advertising, a target audience is a particular group of consumers within the fixed target market. 
> They usually identified as the recipients or targets for the specific advertisement.
> 
> While choosing your target audience you have to consider these below factors.
> 
> 
> AgeProfessionals (working class)Home Makers/Retired (Non-working class)Social and economic statusSpecific regionCommunity and religionBuying capacityGender
> 
> 
> Guys, If you know any other factors add them here!


Hi, one of the most important factors that need to be researched is the place.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi, one of the most important factors that need to be researched is the place.


Yeah, That's why I added specific region in my above list. We have to design our Ads according to locations

----------

